# I need a partner For Saturday!!!!



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Guys my partner is not able to fish with me Saturday at the Acats tourney in Cincy. If anyone is able to fish it please pm me as soon as possible. It is $50 entry fee per person. I will supply the boat and the bait. Usually I don't have any problem catching bait. Just let me know. 


Thanks,


Larry Lange


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Larry,

I got your PM and replied to you. Hopefully this can work out. I'll get with you on Thursday.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

...throw in a bucket of KFC and i'm game


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks but mellon beat you to it. but I probably would have sprund for the bucket of KFC.


Larry


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey now...... You can still get the chicken!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Larry, when Mellon bails on you at the last minute, put me on the list!!
Ill PM contact info just in case or for future issues.

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Bail? Remember , I don't have to ask for permission, I AM the boss!


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

hay larry you better read your guidelines because they mite be a rule agin bringin an ALL PRO RINGER like the mellon!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've already told Doc good luck & that I hope him & Lynn take 2nd place. 1st place is reserved for Larry and I.  

(Thank goodness I can edit this post late Saturday night!)


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

God i am glad i didnt get to go! man that wind had to be BRUTAL (and ccccccold) down there!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm glad I went!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

dude i just hear you guys won! congrats!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Firecate knows his stuff. His Tracker Targa is the most comfortable boat I've ever catfished in. I fell in love with it. I would type more, but my fingers are not thawed out yet.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, I heard some idiot caught a 17 lb blue...... 

Salmonid


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Brian, 

It was a pleasure fishing with you today. I had a great time and thanks for carrying us. I hope the pics turned out good.


Larry


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Larry,

Thanks again man, as for carrying the team, I was just lucky that's all. We did make a great team though!










Here is the one that I like.


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Congrats to you guys! Days like today make you appreciate those nice warm, sunny days w/ no wind!!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

congrats guys!!!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

DIP right there is the reason for the no pro rule, no one else had a chance with the mellon fishing. But they def. should be disqualified due to the "no gnome" clause in all catfishing rules. Even with the crooked cap, they will be able to tell his true identity.

Anyways, good job on the tourney. Mellon has truly broken the curse, even with with this







he can't be denied any more.

hey Larry, got any pics of the new ride?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Now that cartoon is funny! I've never seen it before, but it does look just like the Mellon Gnome!


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

So how did you guys do?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats Larry and Brian,
Tough day for all for sure, 30+ mph winds, 25 degree air temps and you know they were even colder on the river, 4-5 foot rollers on the river and the river dropped over 2 foot while we were out there, extreme catters for sure, great job on the fish, also Bink and Greg came in second and took big fish honors great job since that was your first time on that portion of the river, at least Lynn and I didn't have to take the *Walk of Shame *this weekend we put three fish in the boat for 21#,usually on a dropping river we do poorly. Three bites and three fish, 100&#37; hookup.

My son is getting to be real tough on the river he learned well, taking what the old Man taught him and applying it, proud of you Son keep it up. plus he was running a new boat and a new Lowrance color depth finder which he didn't get to use much before this tournament.

Great seeing a bunch of old friends again as always Fishinfreak is a blast to be around good seeing you again Randy.

Doc and Lynn
Team Lange


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

It was also good to finally meet and talk to the ture Catfisherperson in the Lange family..... Lynn! (#'s don't lie and let's all remember, she's the record holder for the largest cat ever taken in a tourney!)

I could easily get hooked on this tourney fishing stuff! Again, Larry, Thanks it was all of your hard work and knowledge that lead to our teams success!


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

I wouldnt mind trying the tournaments. Seems like a good time win or lose. I just bought a 19' Landau boat from my brother and am itching to take it out on the river. I work downtown Cincy right across from the ballpark and I've always wondered how the fishing down here was.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is the website for the Southwest Ohio chapter of ACats. Contact Matt and he'll give you all the info.

http://www.catfishangler.com/chapters/swohio


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

I had Dad post a pic of the new boat that I took, on his website in the Lange boats page. 

As for dad He hasn't taken any pics of the boat yet because all he is seeing of my boat is its roostertail. Just kidding ya Dad. But in all honesty the new boat is awesome and is very very fast. With me Mellon and a full load of water and fish on board I had it GPS speed at 48mph. I definitely like the new boat.


Larry


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes yesterday definitely makes you appreciate those warm summer days with no wind. Congrats to you guys to greg on the 2nd place and big fish.


Larry


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

*Extreme Cattin' *has it's drawbacks: I've been sick all week. The DR called me in a prescription on Monday and wanted to see me today (Friday) if nothing changed. Well after seeing him, he said I had a double ear infection, bronchitis and strep throat.  At least we won the tourney and caught some fish!


----------

